# Modulacion en fibra optica



## aurea (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola, soy  principiante en fibra optica y me gustaría saber cuando hay que modular en analógico o digital una señal que viaja  por fibra.¿Que información nos puede dar?

gracias. Un saludo


----------



## jxavis (Sep 10, 2007)

Las técnicas de modulación digital se emplean más a menudo que las analógicas para explotar la flexibilidad del proceso digital, asegurando la integridad de la información. Las señales analógicas están sujetas a la acumulación del ruido lo que puede comprometer la integridad de señal. En redes digitales el ruido generalmente no se acumula.

Existen técnicas para detectar y corregir algunos errores de transmisión en las redes digitales. Hay, sin embargo, ciertas aplicaciones en donde se prefieren las técnicas analógicas. La transmisión de vídeo usa técnicas analógicas lo cual es rentable porque no se requiere una conversión analógico a digital o digital a analógico. La transmisión de señales analógicas en RF vía medios analógicos es también atractiva debido a la atenuación muy baja de la señal sobre la fibra óptica comparada con el cable coaxial o guías de onda RF.

Saludos

Att: Xavier Serrano G


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 9, 2009)

hola disculpen cuando quiero enviar datos a travez de fibra optica debe haber antes un elemento o dispositivo que convierta la energia electrica a luz para que viaje a travez de la fibra optica.
me podrian dar algo de información para poder enviar datos a travez de la fibra optica


----------



## gretana (Ene 27, 2009)

si claro existen equipos que se llaman transceiver o convertidores que son los que convierten la señal analogica a digital o viceversa, estos vienen con salidas RJ45 o BNC y conectores SC/PC.


----------



## C_RUFFO (Mar 9, 2009)

Una señal que viaja por fibra optica estrictamente hablando siempre sera analogica, pues el principio se basa en apagar y prender una fuente de luz en un extremo a una cadencia determinada la cual nos represente una información util y ser detectada en un extremo distante con la continuidad y la calidad de dicha información. Ahora bien actualmente el modular directamente una señal analogica a la señal portadora es algo obsoleto mas bien es empleada por los equipos de medicion y diagnostico de fibra optica para fines de continuidad y/o canal de servicio. Hoy en dia todas las comunicaciones por fibra optica se basan en tecnicas de codificaciones y modulaciones digitales pevias a la etapa final de salida de linea y la deteccion de esta misma señal de linea "valgase la redundancia" para su proceso inverso en el lado de recepcion.


----------



## C_RUFFO (Mar 9, 2009)

Es importante saber que tipo de datos, que capacidad se quiere cursar, que tipo de fibra optica vas a usar, la distancia a la cual se quiere mandar la información a travez de la fibra optica porque de eso depende el transceiver o el emisor optico a usar. por ejemplo enviar una señal V.35, RS232c, 10-baseT,100base-T,T1,E1...E4,STMn,OCn,ATM etc. etc...Alguna de estas señales, a trvez de los pisos de un edificio u oficinas, de una zona urbana a otra, de una ciudad a otra o de un pais a otro. no esta por demas recordarles que una de las virtudes de la transmision por fibra optica es la alta capacidad de información que podemos cursar a travez de ella, pero su factibilidad y manejo tiene un costo elevado por invercion con respecto a otros medios de transmision en el corto y mediano plazo.


----------



## atorres (Mar 21, 2010)

holaaaa 

quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar sobre el tema las técnicas de modulación de una señal óptica, si tienen informacion sobre este tema se los agradecere.
Ademas quisiera saber que diferencia existe entre las modulaciones opticas que se dan en una fibra optica.


----------



## juanito0607 (Abr 11, 2010)

Estoy buscnado un programa o un toolbox de matlab para simular los fenomenos de transmision por fibra óptica si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho


----------

